# Awful Breath



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Gus is at the age where he is losing his teeth and his breath has gotten downright awful, to the point where its tough to even take kisses from him, which he just loves to give so much. His baby teeth dont seem to be rotten, and his new teeth are pearly white. 
We are brushing his teeth daily and he has several chew ropes and toys to help with his teeth.
Hopefully this is just a phase, but do you know of anything we can do to help this?


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Woops, this should have gone into the heath section...can somebody move it there please


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

This might help:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Teething can cause foul odor, and full adult dentation won't be in until sometime between six and seven month so this is a possibility. Eating feces, some puppies will, whether their own or another animal's, can also give the same results. 

Finally, don't overlook an anal sac origin--dogs will groom
this area and the odor has often been described as fishy/dead. Obviously, such gasto-intestinal problems as parasitism can also cause foul odors, but I'm assuming that you've had this puppy appropriately dewormed and vaccinated.

Dr. Van Lienden

Dr. Raymond Van Lienden DVM
The Animal Clinic of Clifton
12702 Chapel Road, Clifton
Virginia, U.S.A. 20124
703-802-0490 


Also check that non of his baby teeth are impacted as that can also casue a nasty smell.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't worry - it is just a phase. Ruby's breath was awful when she was losing her teeth. Once all of the new ones are in - it will go away. Hang in there!


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe it will pass. Morgan is over 2 1/2 now and has always had bad breath. We have addressed it in every way we could think of. All things listed in the above posts were considered plus her diet. Vets have had no answer. We have learned to except it but continue to ask about it on routine checkups.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby had this too...it does go away, but the wonderful puppy breath never returns sadly. I actually took her to the vet when she was teething because it was such a foul odor and I was worried about infection. He assured me it was normal during teething.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in and say to be on the lookout for lumps or other signs of infection. Gracie had horrid breath in the days leading up to our discovery of a lump under her jaw when she was 5-6 months old. 

It turned out that some kind of grass seed head had worked its way in and festered.

Might be rare...but thought I'd mention it just in case.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I bought the drops to add to water and dental chews by Virbac. Couldn't be happier with the result as far as breath and dental hygiene goes. But I would visit the dentist to be sure there is no infection.


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for all of your input everyone. So glad to hear it is just a phase, guess we will just have to press on with brushing teeth and giving his breath sticks in the mean time.


----------

